# 1.4: Ghostscript-Install Probleme

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Habs bereits gestern in einem Thread nebenbei erwähnt, jetzt aber die große Frage:

Bin grad dabei mir die 1.4er zu installieren (von stage 1 weg). Bin mittlerweile auf stage 3 und hab schon fluxbox, ... laufen.

Wenn ich jetzt aber einige andere Pakete installieren möchte, bricht immer alles bei der Installation von ghostscript ab.

Was kann das sein: werd hier die letzten Zeilen des Scripts posten:

```

...

do ./src/instcopy -c -m 644 ./lib/../examples/cjk/$f /var/tmp/portage/ghostscript-7.05.3-r1/image//usr/share/ghostscript/7.05/examples/cjk ;\

done

...done!

>>> emerge app-text/ghostscript-7.05.3-r1 to /

>>> md5 ;-) espgs-7.05.3-source.tar.bz2

>>> md5 ;-) gnu-gs-fonts-std-6.0.tar.gz

>>> md5 ;-) gnu-gs-fonts-other-6.0.tar.gz

>>> md5 ;-) lxm3200-0.4.1-gs5.50-src.tar.gz

cp : preserving permissions for '/var/tmp/portage/ghostscript-7.05.3-r1/image//usr/share/ghostscript/fonts': Invalid argument

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/app-text/ghostscript/ghostscript-7.05.3-r1.ebuild .

```

und hier noch meine make.conf

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="mmx 3dnow 

     x 

     dga opengl xv fbcon 

     kde qt qtmt arts 

     gnome gtk gtk2 

     ncurses imlib tcltk sdl svga lcms gif jpeg png tiff gd

     avi mpeg quicktime

     alsa oss

     dvd xmms oggvorbis flash encode

     ssl crypt socks5

     mozilla

     spell truetype xml pdflib tetex

     java perl python ruby libwww libg++

     mysql innodb gdbm odbc

     acl samba

     doc gpm"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen!!

Danke,

MfG

Fritz

----------

## kadmos

Es scheint, es koennte ein Problem mit XFS ACLs sein.  Probieren Sie mal mit "-acl" in /etc/make.conf.  Mehr darueber hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12060&highlight=xfs+acl

Fals das nicht geht, bitte suchen Sie hier herum fuer "XFS ACL".  Hoffentlich finden Sie etwas.

Nochmals auf Mutter-Sprache:

This could be a problem with XFS ACLs.  Try reemerging with "-acl" in /etc/make.conf.  There is more information about this problem in this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12060&highlight=xfs+acl

If this does not solve your problem, please search in this forum for "XFS ACL".  Hopefully you will find something.

----------

## Kaeptn

Thanks.

When I come home from work I'll try your ideas immediatly.

Bye

Fritz

----------

## Kaeptn

Leider hat der Tipp nichts gebracht.

Der Installationsvorgang bricht an genau derselben Stelle wieder ab!

Ich hoff ihr hab noch Tipps für mich, ansonsten muss ich wieder eine andere Distribution installieren, muss nämclihc wieder was arbeiten.

Komm von selbst auf keine Lösung.

Bitte helft mir!!

Danke,

MfG

Fritz

----------

